# Mormon Tabernacle Choir performing Colin O'Malley's composition "Prendi I Mei Sogni" LIVE tonight at



## Mike Marino (Jul 19, 2013)

The Mormon Tabernacle Choir & Nathan Pacheco will be performing Colin O'Malley's composition "Prendi I Mei Sogni" (Italian lyrics by Luca Thomas) this Saturday (7/20/2013) at 8pm MDT in Salt Lake City, UT.

You can watch a live feed of the performance here: http://mormontabernaclechoir.org/pioneer2013


----------



## Mike Marino (Jul 20, 2013)

Friendly bump for you guys to check this out.

- Mike


----------



## Mike Marino (Jul 20, 2013)

Coming up very soon now.


----------



## dp_audio (Jul 20, 2013)

Beautiful piece. Thanks for sharing this!


----------

